# Billing Remicade Infusions for Medicare



## jdmc1973 (Oct 8, 2015)

Pamela.Bates said:


> [I In Texas for Medicare, We bill Remicade with a chemo administration charge[/I]Medicare uses CPT codes 96413 and 96415 to describe the first and subsequent hours, ... 2012 Coding & Billing for REMICADE® in Physician Offices A quick ...Hope this helps and that I understand your question!



Can anyone provide the link to the LCD for the guideline of billing the chemo infusion codes for Remicade?  I can't find anything on this from Novitas.


----------



## pamsbill (Oct 31, 2015)

I think what you are looking for is more the definition of Remicade. I do not think you will find a list of drugs Medicare allows to be billed under those codes, but Infliximab is a biologic and it falls into the category of tumor necrosis factor blocker. It is the drug itself which dictates it can be billed with the chemo codes, as it is classified as a chemotherapy drug.


----------

